# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Going to stay up for 2-3 days.

## CarmineEternity

*So, I am going to try this for the next few days, seeing as how I have no responsibilities. Anything I should keep in mind to keep myself awake?*

----------


## cygnus

You could explain why you want to do that...

----------


## JamesLD

my friend stayed up for 73 hour and basically started tripping balls. he was having visual and auditory hallucinations. At one point he told me that it sounded like a train came busting through the middle of his house.

----------


## jarrhead

I agree with cygnus. Do it after 48 hours, and stay up for the next 24.

----------


## Saturos

I once heard that if you stay up for 72 hours and then commit a crime, then you cannot be held responsible, because you would be classified as insane.

----------


## Portalboat

That's awsome.

----------


## Zezarict

> I once heard that if you stay up for 72 hours and then commit a crime, then you cannot be held responsible, because you would be classified as insane.



Really? I bet that's a common excuse

----------


## CarmineEternity

*I want to do it because its an experience I want to have. I want to know what it would be like. If you aren't here to help me out with that, then just leave.*

----------


## Polilla

> Really? I bet that's a common excuse



Actually, the insanity plea isn't used that often. It's one of the least used defenses in fact.

----------


## cygnus

fine, go ahead. 
uh i hope none of the new 13-14 year old members take my paint reference seriously.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> fine, go ahead. 
> uh i hope none of the new 13-14 year old members take my paint reference seriously.



LOL.
Anyways carmine,  If you want to stay awake for that long, I'd drink lots and lots of caffiene, try to remain physically active (to a point) and uh..  yeah.

----------


## CarmineEternity

*





 Originally Posted by Kraftwerk


LOL.
Anyways carmine,  If you want to stay awake for that long, I'd drink lots and lots of caffiene, try to remain physically active (to a point) and uh..  yeah.



Yeah, I have that all taken care of.*

----------


## Naiya

CE, I have to warn you to be careful about this. A friend of my dad's stayed up for three days in a row because he was doing a stunt on his radio show....by the end of the three days he was hallucinating, and even after he recovered, he was never the same person again. He was always extremely irritable and acted like a different person. I don't think it's very wise to push your body to those kinds of limits without consulting a doctor, because long term sleep deprivation can be very harmful to your body and your brain.

----------


## CarmineEternity

*I will be fine, no worries.*

----------


## Naiya

All right...it's your body, of course.  :wink2:

----------


## nautilus

> *So, I am going to try this for the next few days, seeing as how I have no responsibilities. Anything I should keep in mind to keep myself awake?*



So long as you've researched sleep deprivation thoroughly and you have someone to watch you, you'll probably be fine...

First of all, before even starting the experiment, have a very long list of specific tasks to do. You never want to find yourself just sitting there thinking, even for a few minutes. Once you start getting tired, don't read anything or try to do anything involving a lot of logical or creative thought. Repetitiveness seems to be fine, but avoid activities which you find boring or frustrating.

Like Kraftwerk said, physical activity is the best. I found that going for a walk with a friend works extremely well. Simple conversation is great, too. Small household tasks, such as putting up shelves, doing the dishes, or fixing a squeaky door seem to work really well.

Some more tips:
-If you feel like you want to close your eyes "just for a few seconds", don't.
-Try not to daydream much.
-Don't lay down or lean against something or stay in a position where you could easily fall asleep.
-Take lots of showers.
-Eat a small meal regularly and drink lots of water.


I'm currently adjusting to the Everyman sleep schedule; the adjustment period involves a certain amount of sleep dep, so I've started doing research on that. If you happen to keep a log of the experiment, I'd be interested in reading it  :smiley:  Any observations you have about your state of mind, which activities work or don't work, or any data you collect would be very much appreciated. (Personally, as far as collecting data goes, I'm tracking my weight, blood pressure, and reaction time, since these are some trackable things which are affected by sleep dep).

----------


## jarrhead

> fine, go ahead. 
> uh i hope none of the new 13-14 year old members take my paint reference seriously.



I guess this was brought from my post.  

Where is that sarcasm font when you need it?

----------


## Kraftwerk

> I guess this was brought from my post.  
> 
> Where is that sarcasm font when you need it?



_Oh I don't know. Its *certainly* not italics._

----------


## jarrhead

> _Oh I don't know. Its *certainly* not italics._



I think sarcasm font should be backwards italics.

[SRCSM]You're such a big help[/SRCSM]

----------


## cygnus

hey you should make a 'sarcastic text' thread, jarrhead. i'm sure everyone will think it's a great idea.

----------


## jarrhead

> hey you should make a 'sarcastic text' thread, jarrhead. i'm sure everyone will think it's a great idea.



I have a file for a sarcastic font, but the forum software does not support it.

----------


## Leviatahon

why the hell would you want to stay up that long?

----------


## jarrhead

Leviathon, if only you were 16 years old. Half human half-troll.


Then you get Carmine.
 ::dancingcow::

----------


## Leviatahon

[QUOTE=jarrhead;1288683]Leviathon, if only you were 16 years old. Half human half-troll.

!. i am 16
2. what the hell is a troll?

----------


## epicdreamer371

a troll is
"
a mythical, cave-dwelling being depicted in folklore as either a giant or a dwarf, typically having a very ugly appearance."-dictionary  :smiley: 
haha carmine!!!!! hi
your a silly one but its an interesting area.
just be careful and you have to write your experiences on this ::D: 
epic

----------


## Leviatahon

> a troll is
> "
> a mythical, cave-dwelling being depicted in folklore as either a giant or a dwarf, typically having a very ugly appearance."-dictionary



i new the deffinition of a troll but why do people refer to other as trolling?

----------


## LucidityIsKey1

Trolling is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room or blog, with the primary intent of provoking other users into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.

-Wikipedia

----------


## Awakening

> i new the deffinition of a troll but why do people refer to other as trolling?



being an asshole.

----------


## Leviatahon

> being an asshole.



oh ok well im not as asshole

----------


## MementoMori

Ok CE, I've pulled a whole 7 days before.
No I was not on any drug or substance!
You will start to hallucinate after the second day,
you will have mostly sounds, but you may get a few "weird" visuals.
You will be irritable. You need to drink a cup of water every hour to two hours and eat small snacks and definitely get the main three meals down each day. Your metabolism increases exponentially. You need to have things to do, not tv or the internet, i mean like physical things, try to stay outside most of the time. Don't sit for too long. Go easy on the caffeine and energy drinks. If you want to use them take the 5hour energy shot, fruit works 10x better though. Avoid too much milk and turkey. They work and do the least damage to you. Don't ignore your "restroom" signs. 

Most importantly!
Make sure when you end it you don't oversleep! It can create a bad sleeping pattern for you, try to get only 8-9 hours of sleep afterward, and keep it below that maximum. Also don't perform sleep deprivation repeatedly as it can create a type of insomnia.

----------


## TheLight

> *I want to do it because its an experience I want to have. I want to know what it would be like. If you aren't here to help me out with that, then just leave.*



Ehh.. I don't really understand why you want to torture your body, but...
As the others  recommended, a lot of caffeine will be needed. My personal advice is to go buy some green tea - I drank some a couple of times and I after a hard day I was still fit  :tongue2: 
For even better results, if you can find natural green tea leaves and steep them in some hot water I'm sure you will be satisfied  ::D:

----------


## Muggler

Well, best of luck Carmine! I actually think it is very interesting, so I would love to get some updates once in a while. Good luck!

----------


## sheogorath

I would love to stay up for 3 days straight, but It is not going to happen anytime soon. I read that some guy stayed up for 11 days once. If I even stay up late one night, sometimes I start to see stuff. I wonder how much stuff I would see after 3 days. Anyway, you would for sure end up seeing time differently. Kind of like When you travel and are only able to sleep for a few hours at a time. It makes time more contentious than broken up into days. So I wish you the best of luck. You will need it.

----------


## Muggler

I just have one question Carmine. Have you planned anything out at all? Like what you are going to do or anything?

----------


## CarmineEternity

*





 Originally Posted by TheLight


Ehh.. I don't really understand why you want to torture your body, but...
As the others  recommended, a lot of caffeine will be needed. My personal advice is to go buy some green tea - I drank some a couple of times and I after a hard day I was still fit 
For even better results, if you can find natural green tea leaves and steep them in some hot water I'm sure you will be satisfied 



I don't think its torture at all. 

I drink tons of tea.

I fell asleep for 3 hours last night. I guess I broke my streak. :\*

----------


## FifthElement

> ...because long term sleep deprivation can be very harmful to your body and your brain.



I think long term is more to the chronically sleep deprived.

Three days is a short term deprivation, you may just need a day or two of increased sleep to make it up. However, try not to make it a habit, or yes long term sleep deprivation can be very harmful.

I have always wanted to try this to see the outcome on the mind & body. 

I just never seem to get time to try it.  :Sad: 

Around day 3, it would be nice to have someone monitor you so you are safe in this experiment.

----------


## MementoMori

The most significant benefit of a long deprivation is the altered sense of time you retain

----------


## lucid4sho

There are risks involved, but if you are safe it can be a fun experience. I feel really giddy and spaced out after about 48 hrs. the longest ive gone so far was about 4 days and I never had hallucinations, just visual distortions and weird feelings. Also once I sleep I have very long vivid dreams and/or lucids. Definitely worth trying at least once, I wish I had more oppurtunities to experiment.

----------


## Dylan Tinning

Lol i saw a doc on tv about what your body does if it goes to long without sleep... some guy was in a hot air balloon and was going to Antarctica (some record thing) and he was depriving himself of sleep to get ahead of schedule and he started to talk to himself alot and see things... he was even talking to a little rubber duck he had (no idea why he wanted one in hot air balloon but ok), it said if you go long enough without sleep your body will just pull the plug and you will go into an instant sleep no matter where you are or what your doing it will happen! Because he was asleep for a while his balloon was going down, and on the balloon it had a box thing on it where if the balloon got to low it would start making a loud beeping sound, this half woke him up and his body's first reaction was to flee the balloon to escape the sound and he actually fully woke up when he was half over the basket!

Im not trying to stop you from doing it, im actually interested in it  ::D: 

Make sure you post what happened each day, and the weird things you hear/see.

And Good Luck!

----------


## RandomNumber677

Yeah, as the others said. Keep doing stuff that isn't boring but doesn't require much thought either. Doing pysical things will keep you awake (not too strenous though), if you're going to sit in front of the computer etc anyways then just do a couple of jumping jacks or something when you start falling asleep. Do not lie down or close your eyes just to rest them no matter how nice it feels. Energy drinks will help but make sure you don't stop drinking them untill near the time that you give up the experiment or you are going to have one hell of a crash. Drink a lot of water, the cooler the better. Green tea is also a nice alternative, especially if it's a bit bitter as that will wake you up. Brushing your teeth could help too, something minty. Do not eat a lot at once, eat a lot spread throughout the day. Eat more than usual as your body will need it and your metabolism won't slow down when you sleep as you are not sleeping.

That's as much as I can think of at the moment, I tried it once but I gave up after I started really wondering what the point was because I wanted to see some hallucinations without a chance of getting addicted to anything (never tried drugs). Good luck, Carmine.  :tongue2:

----------


## tommo

Hows it going Carmine?  How many hours now?
*You should keep us updated every hour.*  Because it will give you something to strive for.  For example if you're almost falling asleep you can be like ok just one more hour.  Next hour, ok just one more hour etc.  You should have tired periods and periods where you don't feel like sleeping at all.

Just keep us updated every hour with what you're feeling etc.
Don't stop just coz you slept for 3 hours.  Just start again, 3 hours is enough to get some REM in, so just start again for 3 days timing from when you woke up form the 3 hour sleep.

----------


## justme

I read though the posts and no one mentioned REM rebound as a reason to stay up? I think the REM rebound affect worked when the body is not allowed to enter REM state (it was kind of experimented on those who fell asleep but were woken up before they had the REM stage). I don't see why not REM rebound wouldn't work for staying up all together. Btw REM rebound is where if you don't get enough sleep in REM state when you are allowed to sleep your REM sleep is double the normal amount of time spent in REM. This would mean at the end of the sleep deprivation if your pretty good at having lucid dreams you could end up having maybe an hour long lucid or so.

----------


## RandomNumber677

I stayed up for about 30 hours a couple days ago, I didn't have any lucids or even particularily vivid dreams from what I can remember.

----------


## tommo

Yeah coz usually you end up sleeping for way longer than the REM period goes so you just forget it all by the time you get up.

----------


## lucid4sho

> I stayed up for about 30 hours a couple days ago, I didn't have any lucids or even particularily vivid dreams from what I can remember.



30hrs... thats just a long night. in my experience it takes 50+ hours for results to begin.

----------


## RandomNumber677

36 hours*

Not long, no but I would of thought you would still get REM rebound. Anyways, kinda off topic and yeah, you should keep us updated to make little targets and some of us are interested  :tongue2:

----------


## Massacre

My 21 hours is starting to look like nothing 

Also, Good luck Carmine (By that I mean don't die on us or anything)

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Only ever stayed up for a day and a bit.

Very curious as to what sort of hallucinations people have seen.

----------


## Awakening

I would like to try it once in my life. Should I go for 3 days or 4?

----------


## RandomNumber677

Most people do not see full on hallucinations, it's just like ghosts in the corners of their eyes mostly, visual distortions as somebody else said.

----------


## MementoMori

After three it becomes very taxing on your body. I'd advise going for 3 for now, then once you see what it's like if you want to continue further, then go for it. On my 7th day i started hearing voices and seeing "dark figures" moving around randomly at the side of my vision...

----------


## RandomNumber677

> After three it becomes very taxing on your body. I'd advise going for 3 for now, then once you see what it's like if you want to continue further, then go for it. On my 7th day i started hearing voices and seeing "dark figures" moving around randomly at the side of my vision...



Yeah, thats what I meant by ghosts, i think it's 30 something hours before most people start hearing things and 72 before they start seeing things but it varies.

----------


## tommo

> Only ever stayed up for a day and a bit.
> 
> Very curious as to what sort of hallucinations people have seen.



Well after staying up for 2 days I had a shoadowy figure in my peripheral vision which was actually a lamp and a cupboard thing, but when I wasn't looking straight at it it was one of my mates wearing a hoody just standing there.  Then on the 3rd day I constantly had this hallucination (not just visual distortion (misinterpreting the lamp and cupboard) still in my peripheral vision but getting closer to the center of my vision by then.  It was a girl wearing a red dress on steps.  Really weird.  It was like a whole scene but I couldn't see it fully, if that makes sense, coz if I looked directly at it it would go away, but was still there in a way.  It's really hard to describe, has to be experienced.  Also had other visual and auditory hallucinations.  Like sitting on the couch there was friends sitting beside me commenting on the movie I was watching and family coming up behind me, leaning on the back of the couch and saying stuff quietly in my ear but I can't remember what they said.  I had to keep looking every now and again to make sure it wasn't actually someone there.  But most of the time I just assumed it was just hallucinations.

I slept for like a whole day once I finally decided to sleep lol.  Couldn't handle it anymore coz I was just hearing and seeing shit everywhere and couldn't focus on anything.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

> Well after staying up for 2 days I had a shoadowy figure in my peripheral vision which was actually a lamp and a cupboard thing, but when I wasn't looking straight at it it was one of my mates wearing a hoody just standing there.  Then on the 3rd day I constantly had this hallucination (not just visual distortion (misinterpreting the lamp and cupboard) still in my peripheral vision but getting closer to the center of my vision by then.  It was a girl wearing a red dress on steps.  Really weird.  It was like a whole scene but I couldn't see it fully, if that makes sense, coz if I looked directly at it it would go away, but was still there in a way.  It's really hard to describe, has to be experienced.  Also had other visual and auditory hallucinations.  Like sitting on the couch there was friends sitting beside me commenting on the movie I was watching and family coming up behind me, leaning on the back of the couch and saying stuff quietly in my ear but I can't remember what they said.  I had to keep looking every now and again to make sure it wasn't actually someone there.  But most of the time I just assumed it was just hallucinations.
> 
> I slept for like a whole day once I finally decided to sleep lol.  Couldn't handle it anymore coz I was just hearing and seeing shit everywhere and couldn't focus on anything.



Thanks for sharing that. I think I'll give it a go this summer just for the experience.

----------


## CarmineEternity

*I screwed up and slept a long time ago.*

----------


## tommo

I was guessing.  Start it again man!  We all want you to do this lol.

----------


## RandomNumber677

Yes, please temporarily turn insane and ruin your body for our amusement.

----------


## Leviatahon

> Yes, please temporarily turn insane and ruin your body for our amusement.



lmfao yes do it carmine

----------


## strael

> Well after staying up for 2 days I had a shoadowy figure in my peripheral vision which was actually a lamp and a cupboard thing, but when I wasn't looking straight at it it was one of my mates wearing a hoody just standing there.  Then on the 3rd day I constantly had this hallucination (not just visual distortion (misinterpreting the lamp and cupboard) still in my peripheral vision but getting closer to the center of my vision by then.  It was a girl wearing a red dress on steps.  Really weird.  It was like a whole scene but I couldn't see it fully, if that makes sense, coz if I looked directly at it it would go away, but was still there in a way.  It's really hard to describe, has to be experienced.  Also had other visual and auditory hallucinations.  Like sitting on the couch there was friends sitting beside me commenting on the movie I was watching and family coming up behind me, leaning on the back of the couch and saying stuff quietly in my ear but I can't remember what they said.  I had to keep looking every now and again to make sure it wasn't actually someone there.  But most of the time I just assumed it was just hallucinations.
> 
> I slept for like a whole day once I finally decided to sleep lol.  Couldn't handle it anymore coz I was just hearing and seeing shit everywhere and couldn't focus on anything.



wow, full on hallucinations by the third day? All I got was a few flashing spots in my vision, a strange mood and microsleeps. :Sad:

----------


## Awakening

Anyone managed to sleep only 8 hours after this? I think when I go to sleep I will do it for an a entire day, even if I turn the 2 alarms on.

----------


## tommo

I don't think anyone would be able to only sleep for the normal time after sleep dep.  Unless they put an air raid siren on in their bedroom to wake them up.

Coincidentally I've just gone a night without sleep to get back on sleep schedule and I almost fell asleep sitting up lol.  Felt my whole body sink like I was a millisecond away from sleep but woke myself up.  I'm gonna sleep now and hope I get up tomorrow morning and not later tonight lol

Report if I get REM rebound or not.





> Yes, please temporarily turn insane and ruin your body for our amusement.



This.
Except without sarcasm lol.
It doesn't turn you insane or ruin your body.  Unless you do it repeatedly.

----------


## RandomNumber677

> It doesn't turn you insane or ruin your body.  Unless you do it repeatedly.



Because seeing hallucinations is not just a tad mental and I meant in the short term, hence temporarily.

----------


## Awakening

I did it only for 40 hours. I slept about 30 min without wanting to, and after that all things turned to be very boring and not worth to being awake more. The good thing is that I was wanting to sleep always on my back to be better at WILDs and it was not hard to do it in this state.  :smiley:

----------


## RandomNumber677

> I once heard that if you stay up for 72 hours and then commit a crime, then you cannot be held responsible, because you would be classified as insane.



Does anybody know if this is true?

----------


## Leviatahon

its not true since you still did the crime. And if you dont belive me i am in a Criminal Justice class.

----------


## Awakening

There's a example of it on film "One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest". You just go to a different prison if you declare yourself insane.

edit: btw Leviatahon, how can you be in a Criminal Justice class if you are sixteen ? o.o

----------


## jarrhead

Awakening, here you can take college courses your junior year. I know some sophomores who do as well. We get bused from the school to the community college, classes are free, lunch is early.  :wink2:

----------


## Leviatahon

> There's a example of it on film "One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest". You just go to a different prison if you declare yourself insane.
> 
> edit: btw Leviatahon, how can you be in a Criminal Justice class if you are sixteen ? o.o



i go to a trade school full time since i moved from VA to WA. and for my high school credits i do an online class there too.

----------


## sheogorath

> Awakening, here you can take college courses your junior year. I know some sophomores who do as well. We get bused from the school to the community college, classes are free, lunch is early.



What state do you live in? At my school our senior year, we can go to a community college, but we have to pay for it.

----------


## Leviatahon

> What state do you live in? At my school our senior year, we can go to a community college, but we have to pay for it.



where do you line cause you can go as an 11th and 12th grader in the south

----------


## jarrhead

> What state do you live in? At my school our senior year, we can go to a community college, but we have to pay for it.




Where is your brain? My location is right under my avatar.

----------


## Leviatahon

> Where is your brain? My location is right under my avatar.



lol i used to live a few hours from there

----------


## jarrhead

Where were you? Charlotte?

----------


## Leviatahon

Roanoke          .

----------


## sheogorath

Oh, wow didn't think to look. I live in Georgia. Just they just changed the credits, so I need more, and even though I have one extra, I wont have enough or something. That is how the counselor explained it at least.

----------


## Leviatahon

> Oh, wow didn't think to look. I live in Georgia. Just they just changed the credits, so I need more, and even though I have one extra, I wont have enough or something. That is how the counselor explained it at least.



wow that sucks, i got lucky when i moved cause they require less credits to graduate in thiss state then they did in VA.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

I live in Georgia too, and my county has the largest technical high school in the state, of which I attend on my Odd class days. Students here can take career classes as freshmen, so yeah Awakening, we can take college classes this early.  :smiley: 

Carmine, how are you doing with this? Or have you just given up? I'm interested in results too. I read an interesting article on sleep deprivation the other day and thought of you.  :smiley:  If you have given up, how did you do when you stayed up however many hours you stayed up?

----------


## lucid4sho

> *I screwed up and slept a long time ago.*



i think she gave up after that post

----------


## tommo

Yeah it's not true at all.  I've heard it before about taking 7 LSD trips and being declared legally insane.  It's all bullshit (although the LSD one was to make it sound bad by drug hating conservatives, but you get the point).  To be declared insane you have to get a psychiatrist to testify you are insane in court.  They wouldn't if you just hadn't slept.  Although maybe temporary insanity but I don't know, I doubt it's been tried and doubt there are any laws on it.

BTW I slept and didn't get any REM rebound as far as I can tell.  Could remember a few dreams but can't remember them now (10 hours later or so) so they weren't that impressive.  However I did wake up a lot and I can remember trying to get back to sleep and feeling like I was floating down.  So I tried that thing to imagine a scene under my bed and floating in to it but it didn't work coz I was so tired lol

----------


## NicklePickle

Dude, aww man you stuffed up. Although if you try again, I suggest you drink lots of red cordial. LOTS!! A few nights ago I was showing off my chugging abilities and managed to chug down 5 glasses of red cordial, then about two hours later I had another glass before bed. I stayed up all night, reading, drawing, typing. I got up at 6:30 and didn't even feel tired. I began to tire around 5 pm the next day so I just had a couple of glasses, that kept me up until 8pm then I slept until about 4pm the next day. Although one thing is the bags under your eyes look horrible.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

> I once heard that if you stay up for 72 hours and then commit a crime, then you cannot be held responsible, because you would be classified as insane.



Not true. In court it would come up as to why are you up for 72 hours? And usually it would be because of methamphetamines, which will definitely not get you off. Also, you would have to prove that you were up that whole time, and you would have to have exercised your 5th amendment and NOT said anything to the cops, because even if you were innocent it would incriminate you. And even if you did get off for insanity, you would just go to a prison for the criminally insane, which isn't exactly getting off.

----------


## tommo

> Dude, aww man you stuffed up. Although if you try again, I suggest you drink lots of red cordial........



This is what happens after the age limit being lowered to 13.





> Not true. In court it would come up as to why are you up for 72 hours? And usually it would be because of methamphetamines, which will definitely not get you off. Also, you would have to prove that you were up that whole time, and you would have to have exercised your 5th amendment and NOT said anything to the cops, because even if you were innocent it would incriminate you. And even if you did get off for insanity, you would just go to a prison for the criminally insane, which isn't exactly getting off.



Yeah.  You used to be able to get off a crime by being drunk.  You can't anymore because it is your choice to drink.  Same thing here.  Although I would think you'd be a little more 'out of touch' after not sleeping for 3 days.  But it would never be put in to law, coz people would just not sleep for 3 days before committing a crime.
Also, mental hospital > prison.  But still not a nice place to be.

----------


## RandomNumber677

> coz people would just not sleep for 3 days before committing a crime.



Aye, that's why I asked.

----------


## enannanfemma

I wonder what would happen if you put like 50 people in one large room and didn't allow anyone of them to sleep for like a week. Some people can get really heavy hallucinations so it would'nt suprise me if someone got stabbed.

----------


## RandomNumber677

> I wonder what would happen if you put like 50 people in one large room and didn't allow anyone of them to sleep for like a week. Some people can get really heavy hallucinations so it would'nt suprise me if someone got stabbed.



Stabbed with a fingernail? o.O

----------


## lVlerciless

Wow, 3 whole days? That's insane! I've only gone about 24 hours without sleep, and that was at relay for life. The thing I like about sleep dep, is that you laugh at everything, and you are always happy, it's like your high, or something, atleast, that's how I feel.

Well, if you're still keeping it up, good luck!

----------


## RandomNumber677

> Wow, 3 whole days? That's insane! I've only gone about 24 hours without sleep, and that was at relay for life. The thing I like about sleep dep, is that you laugh at everything, and you are always happy, it's like your high, or something, atleast, that's how I feel.
> 
> Well, if you're still keeping it up, good luck!



Yeah, same happened to me but it wore off soon after D:

----------


## Catbus

I dunno if you've already tried gone through with it, but exercise always keeps me up when I need to stay up later than usual. Generally when I'm up late writing a paper I try to dedicate 10 minutes of every hour to exercise to keep myself alert.

----------


## Dreams4free

> *I want to do it because its an experience I want to have. I want to know what it would be like. If you aren't here to help me out with that, then just leave.*



Essentially its like this 

(assuming you get to bed at around 11:00)

from 11:00 - 5:00 YAY I DONT FEEL TIRED THIS IS AWESOME **** SLEEP

from 5:00 - 6:30 HOLY **** IM SO TIRED **** THIS
WAIT OH **** I WILL BE OFF IN MY SLEEPING SCHEDULE 
IF I GO TO SLEEP NOW

from 6:30-10:00 (generally if you make it this far you last the whole day)

from 10:00am-11:00pm WHAT A STUPID ******* IDEA THAT WAS

then you go to bed.. for about 14 hours 
and have great dreams.... 
because of the ridiculous duration of rem sleep. 

Source: To many all nighters in school.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Essentially its like this 
> 
> (assuming you get to bed at around 11:00)
> 
> from 11:00 - 5:00 YAY I DONT FEEL TIRED THIS IS AWESOME **** SLEEP
> 
> from 5:00 - 6:30 HOLY **** IM SO TIRED **** THIS
> WAIT OH **** I WILL BE OFF IN MY SLEEPING SCHEDULE 
> IF I GO TO SLEEP NOW
> ...



Thanks for giving a credible summary of the experience, so I know not to ever try this.  ::D: 


Well, from what I've heard from others' general comments on prolonged intentional sleep deprivation, I'm interested to read someone's actual thoughts (like,a diary) as they go through the experience of depriving themselves of sleep. And, of course, from someone more committed and realistic than Carmine. XD (See: *"I don't think its torture at all."*)

Has anyone considered giving this a shot? No pressure, only if you're ready to deal with what Dreams4free just described.

----------


## jarrhead

I would do this..

If my parents would let me.


Over spring break I get one night to stay up.  Problem is, I have to go to sleep the next night.  I can't stay up more than like 36 hours.

----------


## Awakening

Has anyone tried forcefully to WILD after this long sleep dep?

----------


## tommo

> Thanks for giving a credible summary of the experience, so I know not to ever try this. 
> 
> 
> Well, from what I've heard from others' general comments on prolonged intentional sleep deprivation, I'm interested to read someone's actual thoughts (like,a diary) as they go through the experience of depriving themselves of sleep. And, of course, from someone more committed and realistic than Carmine. XD (See: *"I don't think its torture at all."*)
> 
> Has anyone considered giving this a shot? No pressure, only if you're ready to deal with what Dreams4free just described.



I can't describe all my thoughts from my experiences.  But I tend to start getting paranoid and depressed after about 2 days.  Like you feel depressed over nothing.  But this makes you think about everything in a sad way, instead of thinking about it in a good way like most people usually do.  Same with paranoid things, usually it would be a normal thing but you just completely think it's something to do with you, or something hateful towards you.
Best I can do since I'm not gonna deprive myself of sleep again any time soon.  Maybe in a few years lol.




> Has anyone tried forcefully to WILD after this long sleep dep?



Yep.  Doesn't work for shit.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Thanks tommo, that explains it really well in my mind - I can actually visualize the experience, so I won't need to try it for myself. And I can imagine WILDing afterwards to be a....what's a word that means challenge, but way more difficult?

----------


## bobbybobster

> fine, go ahead. 
> uh i hope none of the new 13-14 year old members take my paint reference seriously.



Hehe :tongue2:  ::D:

----------


## jarrhead

> Yep.  Doesn't work for shit.



Wait til you take the Intro to LDing class, and you can calculate your Slow Wave Sleep (SWS - Where it's extremely difficult to wake up, you feel groggy... etc.)  Then you can calculate it to WILD out of it.

----------

